# Long pull  motobike handle bars



## Goldenindian (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey hey, 

Just don't see enough of these! The pair pictured just sold. Missed them! Looking for some in any condition. More like the second photo condition is better. 
Even rusty if right style. 
The crossbar should have this "v" shape indented in it. The pulls are 8 3/4 from the crossbar. Let me know. Thanks 
Glenn


----------



## mongeese (Jan 29, 2017)

Call me.


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 4, 2017)

Bump still looking.....


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 10, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 2, 2017)

Bump bump still looking. Hopefully a little better than these but this style.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 2, 2017)

On this bike?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Early-1900s...794112?hash=item1a266c7e40:g:AbQAAOSwWxNYr3yJ


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 2, 2017)

Those do look right. Kinda tired of buying whole bikes for one part. If anyone wins this auction and wants to get rid let me know.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 2, 2017)

*
Glenn ... peep this article in Nostalgic.Net ..........
*
*Restoration of a 1918 H-D bicycle ... part 4 handlebars*
_
_
......... patric


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 2, 2017)

_"but they are actually a bit special and difficult to find in good condition." _
_
_


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 20, 2017)

Bump


----------



## bricycle (Mar 20, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Hey hey,
> 
> Just don't see enough of these! The pair pictured just sold. Missed them! Looking for some in any condition. More like the second photo condition is better.
> Even rusty if right style.
> ...




Couldn't find that... what did it sell for?


----------



## Goldenindian (Apr 29, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (May 9, 2017)

Bump.....


----------



## Goldenindian (May 18, 2017)

Bump....


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 6, 2017)

Bump...


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 6, 2017)

Man.....I need too many sets of these....let me know if you can help!


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 21, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 25, 2017)

Bump still looking!


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 5, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 19, 2017)

Bump


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 19, 2017)

Here's a set with stem
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xcelsior (Aug 15, 2017)

I can pay you Friday PP fee free...


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 6, 2017)

Bump. Still in need. Let me know.


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey hey cabers,

Bump
So I found one pair with help from our fearless leader....but I am still holding out for some with better condition. I appreciate all the members who tipped me off to sets in sell....but I am looking for teens era....and the crossbar should have the pointed pinch(as pictured over and over)
This time around I am gonna need the long extended stem with the bars. Hoping for good condition. PM if you can help. Everybody have a good one. Let me know.


----------

